# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Как сделать AVZ на русском языке?

## Ol_08

_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Если у вас не русифицированная версия Windows, то AVZ будет использовать английский интерфейс. Для того чтобы запустить AVZ с русским интерфейсом используйте ключ командной строки lang=RU
Например так:
Создайте текстовый файл avzru.bat в котором содержится только одна строка:
avz.exe lang=RU
поместите его в папку с файлом AVZ.EXE и запустите.

----------


## Ol_08

Спасибо помогло!

----------


## priv8v

предлагаю сделать, что бы АВЗ проверяла данные еще в одном моменте, а не просто так делала что делает:
попробуйте сделать то, что сказал AndreyKa, только вместо букв RU напишите что-то другое...
например OOO

 :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> только вместо букв RU напишите что-то другое...
> например OOO


avz.exe lang=OOO



Paul

----------


## priv8v

аналогично))

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> аналогично))


все просто - AVZ ищет базу lang_XXX.avz - где XXX-указанные буквы. Отсутствие контроля позволяет тестировать базы (если где-то отображаются цифры - это значит, что база не перевела сообщение с заданным номером

----------


## priv8v

Ааа...
Вот все как хитро
Ну раз это полезно для дела, то тогда хорошо.

----------

